# Past legends are the best



## Harajuku (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, I can't send in a clip of me playing my favourite piece, but here it is anyway. Wagner's Seigfried from the 1955 Bayreuth Festival. Enjoy...

http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/index.php?menuID=4&subID=815


----------

